# انواع المبخرات



## ولاعـه (3 فبراير 2011)

السسسلام عليييكم

اخواني عندي طلب ان شاء الله يكون بسيط

ممكن تطلعوني على انواع المبخرات ’ و تطبيقاتها

واذا ممكن صوره لكل نوع اذا متوفره

ربي يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم


----------



## lotfybelal (29 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## lotfybelal (29 أبريل 2011)

​ 










*المبخر:-**هو ذلك الجزء الموجود بناحية الضغط المنخفض من دائرة التبريد و الذى فيه يتبخر (أو يغلي) وسيط التبريد مستخلصاً بذلك الحرارة للتبخير من الوسط المحيط به . ويسمى أيضاً الملف أو المبرد أو ملف التبريد ، ولكن مسمى (مبخر) يعتبر أدق هذه التسميات ، وهو الذى يشيع استخدامه فى المراجع والكتب العلمية .*

*أنواع المبخرات*​











أولا" :- من حيث نوع التغذية:

أ- مبخرات التمدد الجاف (تمدد مباشر ) Direct Expansion Evaporator

ب- مبخرات التمدد المغمورFlooded Expansion Evaporator 
ج- مبخرات ذات التغذية الزائدة Overfeeds evaporator 

أ-مبخرات التمدد الجاف(المباشر)


Direct Expansion Evaporator​

تعرف مبخرات التمدد الجاف, بمبخرات التمدد المباشر Direct Expansionيرمز لها DX, تتكون من مجموعة من الأنابيب المتوازية متصلة بكيعان Elbowsأمنظر الصورة التالية

تتم عملية تغذية وسيط التبريد من الأعلى أو الأسفل, ويفضل أن تكون من الأسفل, لأن معامل إنتقال الحرارة للسوائل أعلى من الغازات.يتسم هذا النوع بالإنتشار, نظراً لسهولة تصميمه, وتكلفته الإقتصادية, وأقل الأنواع مشاكل.




ب-المبخر المغمور


Flooded Evaporator​



_يتم غمر المبخر بوسيط التبريد في حالة__سائلة, كما في الصورة__التالية_

يكون معدل إنتقال الحرارة في المبخر أعلى ما يمكن نظراً لأن معامل إنتقال حرارة السوائل أعلى من معامل إنتقال الحرارة للغازات, يبدأ تكون بخار في المبخر نتيجة غليان سائل التبريد, كما يتم وضع صمام للتحكم بمستوى سائل التبريد Floating Control Valve, بحيث يسمح بوجود خلوص بسيط داخل الأنبوبة العلوية للمبخر, مما يساعد على خروج وسيط التبريد في صورة غازية, كما يتم وضع حاجز Baffle, يعمل على تفادي دخول قطرات من سائل التبريد الى الضاغط فيؤدي الى تدمير الضاغط .


ج-مبخرات ذات التغذية الزائدة​
Overfeeds evaporator 





هذا النوع أكثر عملية من ذي قبله, حيث يتسم بتكلفته الإقتصادية, كما تتزاجد صعوبة كبيرة في التحكم بمعدل السريان لسائل التبريد ذات المبخر الواحد, يتكون النظام من خزان به سائل وبخار التبريد, يتم ضخ سائل التبريد (سريان جبري) الى المبخرات, ثم تعود الى الخزان في صورة غازية, يعتبر هذا النظام ذو كفاءة عالية, نظراً لأن سائل التبريد يتم ضخه ويكون سريان جبري, مما يؤدي الى زيادة إحتكاك السائل مع الأنابيب, مما يرفع درجة الحرارة المكتسبة فيؤدي الى تبخر وسيط التبريد, وهذه صورة للنظام ذو تغذيةزائدة. 


ثانيا"_ :من _حيثالأسطح: 
أ - مبخرات ذات أنابيب عـــــــــــاريـــة 
ب- مبخرات على هيئة أسطح لوحية
ج- مبخرات مجهزة بزعـــــــــــــــانـــــف 
في هذا النوع من المبخرات (ذات الأسطح) يمر وسيط التبريد في الملف بينما يمرر الهواء من الخارج على تلك الملفات وفي المبخرات المجهزة بزعانف تكون صغيرة الحجم إذا ما قورنت بالمبخرات الأخرى مثل مبخرات الأنابيب العارية لنفس السعة التبريدية, تستخدم مبخرات ذات الزعانف في الحالة التي يكون الفرق بين معاملي إنتقال الحرارةبين وسيط التبريد والهواء كبير.



أ- مبخرات ذات أنابيب عارية


_تصنع المبخرات ذات الأنابيب العارية من الصلب في حالة__الأمونيا, بينما تصنع من النحاس في حالة الهالوكربونات (فريونات), تأخذ المبخرات__ذات الأسطح العارية أشكالاً عدة منها الملتوية والبيضاوية, وهذه صور لكلاً__منهما__._​


_شكل 1- مبخرات ذات__أنابيب عارية من نوع ملتوية__شكل 2- مبخرات__ذات أسطح عارية من نوع بيضاوية _

_يستخدم هذا النوع من المبخرات__في مخازن التجميد حيث تطلب حركة مرور بطيئة لوسيط التبريد, كما تستخدم مراوح طرد__مركزية لتوفير المتطلبات اللازمة لتلك__المخازن__._

ب- مبخرات ذات أسطح لوحية

​


_شكل 4- أنواع مختلفة من مبخرات ذات أسطح__لوحية_​

يصنع هذا النوع من المبخرات من لوحين يتم تشكليل أحدهما يكون مساراً لوسيط التبريد يستخدم هذا النوع في الثلاجاتالمنزلية .
, كما يوجد نوع آخر حيث يتم وضع الوحين بينهما أنابيب نقل الوسيط, حيث يعمل على زيادة التلامس ومعدل إنتقال الحرارة, يستخدم هذا النوع في ثلاجات الشاحنات وغرف التجميد, كما يستخدم كأرفف في المخازن التجميد, وفواصل للديب فريزر 



وهذه صور لمبخرات الهواء ذات ألواح سطحية


_شكل 3- مبخر سربنتينة ذات السطح__الوحي_​



_شكل 5- حزمة من الأسطح الوحية التي يمكن توصيلها على__التوالي أو التوازي_​


_شكل 6- مبخر ذو سطح__لوحي_​


ج- المبخرات ذات الزعانف

​











هذا النوع من المبخرات يتواجد على سطحه زعانف, تلك الزعانف تعمل على زيادة السطح الخارجي المعرض للهواء, ويجب أن تكون تلك الزعانف متصلة إتصال تام بملفات المبخر حتى نضمن إنتقال الحرارة من والى المبخر, يتم وضع عدد من 1 الى 14 زعنفة لكل بوصة.
في الحالات التي توجد درجة الحرارة بالسالب, قد يتكون صقيع على المسافات البينية بين الزعانف, مما يؤدي الى تقليل معدل الحرارة المنتقل للمبخر, وبالتالي زيادة القدرة الكهربية للضاغط (To be Overloaded), ولحل هذه المشكلة, يجب أن يتم تقليل عدد الزعانف للبوصةالواحدة.
ثالثا" : من حيث سريان الهواء 


أ - مبخرات الحمل الحر Free Convection Evaporator ب- مبخرات الحمل الجبريForced Convection Evaporator 
أ- مبخرات الحمل الحر​


Free Convection Evaporator​






يستخدم هذا النوع من المبخرات في المناطق التي تتطلب سرعات بطيئة في التبريد مثل الثلاجات المنزلية, مثال لهذا النوع تبعاً لما سبق شرحه من التصنيفات, مبخرات ذات أسطح لوحية, وكذلك جميع أنواع مبخرات التمدد المباشر وتمدد المغمور والزائد.
ب-مبخرات الحمل الجبري_ FORCED CONVECTION EVAPORATOR_
في هذا النوع من المبخرات يتم إستخدام مروحة أو مراوح تعمل على دفع الهواء على الملفات التي بها وسيط التبريد, مثل وحدات مروحة-ملف Fan-Coil, مثال لهذا النوع مبخرات الأنابيب العارية, يتم تحديد سعة المبخر من خلال معدل تغذية الهواء ومعامل الحرارة المحسوسة, وفرق درجات الحرارة, وتستخدم سرعات أقل من 1,5 م/ث وذلك حتى لانجفف المواد الغذائية ولخفض مستوى الصوت, اما في حالة إهمال تجفيف المواد الغذائية فتون سرعة الهواء 1,5 الى 3 م/ث, أما في أنفاق التجميد فتصل سرعة الهواء الى 10 م/ث, أيضاً يجب الأخذ في الإعتبار عنصر الرطوبة النسبية, هذه صور لوحدات مروحة-ملف.


----------



## jassim78 (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 أبريل 2011)

*كتاب عن المبخرات*

فى المرفقات سوف تجد كتاب عن المبخرات باللغة العربية
​


----------



## يونس التميمي (22 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ابو فهدودى (23 مارس 2012)

موضوع مفيد واكثر من رائع ويسلم عالمجهود .


----------

